# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  UDB Concepts guide

## ngdh

Has anyone found a reasonably concise concepts guide for UDB.

I wanted to do a bit of facilities comparison between Oracle an UDB but find it a tad difficult to believe the vendors  :Wink:  

Any suggestions would be appreciated

Cheers

Nick

----------


## stephenip

Hi Nick:

May be this one will give you some input:-

http://www.db2mag.com/db_area/archiv.../kolluru.shtml

- & -

http://www.db2mag.com/db_area/archiv...fs/Kolluru.pdf

Regards

Stephen

----------

